# Tapered seams at ceiling



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Having a tapered edge in a corner doesn't hurt anything Handy. It'll fill in when you're taping. I wouldn't cut a tapered edge off just for that reason. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Your thinking to much.


----------



## Handyman25 (May 28, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Your thinking to much.



Figured as much. I've done a few rooms this way with no problem, but just wanted to make sure there wasn't a different way.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Some will prefill the taper side but IMO it doesn't make any difference.


----------

